# Dr. Pepper 6oz ND/NR



## cbjk2929 (Mar 28, 2011)

My husband and I found some old bottles today.  This is a picture that I found online of one that we found.  Unfortunately the site didn't give any info on it.  Can someone tell me how old it is? And what it might be worth?? We also found some Budweiser bottles, Cepacol, Pearl, and H&A Gilley Gin as well... Curious if anyone might be able to help me age & value them.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 28, 2011)

The 6 oz NDNR Dr Pepper bottle is from about 1960 and value is about $10.  Not rare at all but popular with Dr Pepper collectors.


----------



## splante (Mar 30, 2011)

check this link click on DR peper then scrool down towards the end it shows the same bottle,,,which sold for $25.00...like Jay said popular with Dr pepper collectors and the no deposit no retun seem to be getting a lot of interest lately  also repost in the soda forum section on this site may get some more info 
 http://www.sodamuseum.com/Coke/throwaway.html


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 30, 2011)

2- dr pepper bottles
 Also, they show up on ebay quite often.  Here is a pair that sold recently for $16. with free shipping.  They come in aqua and clear with the clear one being scarcer.
 The story I've heard on these bottles is that they were only used for about a year because they appear to be much smaller than the regular returnable 6 1/2 oz Dr Pepper bottles in use at the time and people thought they were getting cheated with that tiny bottle of soda.  Actually they do hold 6 oz, just look smaller because the glass is thinner and lighter weight.  Some people call these "grenade" bottles.
 Jay
 [/align]


----------



## splante (Mar 31, 2011)

good info on the one year usage and granade bottles  thanks


----------

